# Removing Zipp Stickers



## psuambassador (Jun 9, 2005)

I want to remove the stickers from my 808's. I'm wondering what it might look like. Anyone have pics or experience with this? Thanks.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Long story short; three ZIPP stickers is too much ZIPP per side for me. Two stickers, balanced, looks the best, imo. One is not balanced. None, like mine, is a bit stealthy, but in an elitist way, just ok. Meaning not trying to be.

My Zipp 909 (404) came with three sticks per side. My buddy has a true 404 set and I rode my stealth front 404 with his two sticker rear 404 and the two stick approach looked the best, fwiw. No pics, sorry.

To get the two stick look with an 808 would require peeling all three off getting new ones and sticking two back on. Pain in the arse, so I would choose no stickers if I were you.

Good luck. This might be the last great cycling question left to debate.


----------



## talentous (Oct 17, 2005)

*Keep them guessing*

A number of my friends have taken the stickers off. Looks nice! Low Profile wheels.


----------



## psuambassador (Jun 9, 2005)

I would love some pics so I can kinda see what it looks like before I go taking stickers off my brand new wheels. Any out there?


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Do It Yourself.... Kinda*

My 303 stickers began to peel after I had ridden them for about 6 months. In my opinion they do look better in the stealth mode....

C


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey, I tried, breifly, a set of Spinergy Stealth clincher rims and took the ridiculous stickers off those. 0ver 10 grams worth of ugly gooey plastic. So just for that weight saving, it'd be worthwhile.

Also, personally, I don't see any benefit to a product owner doing free advertising for some manufacturer's Brand Name for no reason..Now, some find it 'cool' to go around with maker's labels on the outside of their clothes and a million name stickers all over their cars, bikes, wheels, etc..but I like the stuff plain..Thinking you will impress people by having your "things" covered with trendy lables is a bit insecure, IMHO. 
The only downside is that you have to answer "What kinda wheels are those?" over and over from curious but un-knowledgable newbies who won't know what wheels they're looking at.
Don Hanson


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

ebay has an 808 set with stickers and a few wheels down is a 404 set with no stickers. Hope this helps.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

talentous said:


> A number of my friends have taken the stickers off. Looks nice! Low Profile wheels.


By low profile, you mean under the bling radar right? Ironic that most zipp rims would never want to be called low profile for aero reasons.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

serisously guys, taking off the stickers wonèt make you faster, maybe not eating that extra muffing will make you faster. team csc keeps stickers on and they would whoop all ya asses.


----------



## psuambassador (Jun 9, 2005)

At least for me, this isn't about saving weight, this is about keeping those abnoxious stickers from detracting from the beauty of my bike.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

psuambassador said:


> At least for me, this isn't about saving weight, this is about keeping those abnoxious stickers from detracting from the beauty of my bike.


 I just mentioned the weight because of the extremely tacky and huge decals on those not so great Spinergy clincher rims. You may know the one I mean..With the stupid dots that go all the way around the rims, getting smaller?...Worse than the Krysirum decals even. I happened to be near a scale when I had the wad of removed stickers in hand..so..

But, yes, 'Visual Clutter' is the main reason I remove the decals, also. It's like having some of those "continued spinners" wheelcovers on a Ferrari, or something. I have some gorgeous bikes. Don't want to see only the gaudy wheel stickers each time I walk up to it. Now, if Zipp or Reynolds gave a discount if you kept their 'advertising' on the wheels, I might tolerate big tacky stickers..
Don Hanson


----------



## psuambassador (Jun 9, 2005)

Right. That last post was directed to the person who said "It's not about the weight." I agree with you.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

If you didn't want zipps there are tons of excellent carbon wheels for less money, including a brand that claims to be made by zipp. Leave on the stickers. If you decide to sell them off when you realize they don't do a thing for your riding, you won't have to spend $40 for a new set so that you can get top $$$ for them.


----------



## talentous (Oct 17, 2005)

*oh boy*



spookyload said:


> By low profile, you mean under the bling radar right? Ironic that most zipp rims would never want to be called low profile for aero reasons.


Incognito....better?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Hmm... get bontrager  they don't have stickers...


----------

